#ubuntu-java 2005-11-03
<cousin_ub> hi 
<cousin_ub> chann french ?
<tashiro> No, its a english channel.
<cousin_ub> oh  shit :)
<cousin_ub> j'm a problem with java 3D
<cousin_ub> when i'm run a walrus j'm a message error 
<cousin_ub> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/media/j3d/Canvas3D
<cousin_ub> you're a soluce
<tashiro> The java vm can't find the class Canvas3D. You have to add the jar, which contains this class to the classpath
<cousin_ub> add with a copy/paste in  javax/media/j3d/Canvas3D
<Brodalco> helloes, peoples!
#ubuntu-java 2005-11-05
<WildFir3> yo, anyone around?
<WildFir3> I have a quick Java question.. not sure if it's possible or not
<wasabi_> ?
#ubuntu-java 2005-11-06
<Belutz> hello
<tashiro> Hi Belutz
<Belutz> hi tashiro 
<Belutz> can i ask something?
<Belutz> i have installed j2sdk
<tashiro> Sure! Ask...
<Belutz> and have put export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/  in my .bashrc
<Belutz> but everytime i run java -version it always the gij one
<Belutz> java version "1.4.2"
<Belutz> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<Belutz> how can i use sun java as default ?
<tashiro> update-alternative --config java
<Belutz> ok
<Belutz> update-alternative: command not found
<Belutz> oh it's update-alternatives
<tashiro> don't forget to sudo
<Belutz> yup, it works, thanks tashiro :)
<tashiro> np
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-30
<vil> hi doko
<vil> nevermind, g'nite
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-31
<nikk> hi..i've installed the sun's jvm...but when I open an application (netbeans, azureus, my applications...) i can see only a frame without any component in...someone can help me?
<shredder> Are you sure the sun-jvm is used? java -version tells you it's sun java?
<fari> hello
<fari> spanish ??
<vil> hello, I am not sure if here is anyone spanish, so english would be better
<fari> thanks
<vil> hi doko, do you remember last time we talked about jvm not being installed for eclipse in edgy?
<vil> the problem there is that on fresh edgy, gij-4.1 is installed, which provide java1-runtime, java2-runtime
<vil> so install eclipse does not resolve any jvm dependencies
<vil> however there is no /usr/lib/jvm... so eclipse does not find anything to run on
<vil> maybe to add to gij-4.1 dependency to java-gcj-compat...  but you would probably know better what to do.
<doko_> vil: still online?
<vil> yes, for a while
<vil> doko?
<vil> g'nite, see you later
<doko> vil: ping
<doko> vil: so eclipse-gcj should at least depend on java-gcj-compat-dev, correct?
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-01
<green__saotome> hi guys
<tamgo> need to distribute some applications, but I'm a bit scared of people attempting to decompile the jars. Does anyone know of any good techniques of protecting source? native compilers, bytecode ofuscators?
<SizzlerWA> Howdy.
<tmarble> doko: ping
<doko> tmarble: pong
<tmarble> hi -- i've got a question about UDS -- do you know when the schedule will be published?
<doko> no, in the past it was just a day before
<doko> back in 2h
<tmarble> ah, ok
<tmarble> no worreis
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-02
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
* #ubuntu-java  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<vil> doko: hello there
<doko> vil: hi
<vil> doko: last time I quit too early, did you have something to discus?
<doko> can't remember :)
<doko> vil: when do you apply as a MOTU do upload eclipse and eclipse-pydev yourself Ubuntu? 
<vil> I told you about the eclipse / gcj in edgy
<vil> do you thing that it is about the time? I am fine with current setup that I do not take any responsibility and do not have to bother with uploading :)
<vil> so I guess that I should follow the process described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers?action=show&redirect=MaintainerCandidates
<vil> make a wiki page sumarizing my past work
<vil> and finally attend a technical board meeting asking to become a MOTU
<vil> do you know, if I have to sign up somewhere? or can I just attend the technical board ask for membership?
<doko> vil: sorry, had a phone call, yes, in practice, that will work; you could join #ubuntu-motu as well and ask maybe dholbach
<vil> ok thanks, will do that later today
<vil> I wanted to talk a bit about that eclipse / gij issue on fresh Edgy. would you have a few minutes for it?
<doko> what do you mean with "fresh edgy"?
<vil> just installed from a cd
<vil> I got  a bugreport on eclipse-pydev saying that when he tries apt-get install eclipse-pydev it succedes, but when he tries to run it, the system lacks jvm
<doko> i386, amd64?
<vil> this is rather eclipse issue I guess
<vil> cannot say
<doko> vil: try to install java-gcj-compat?
<vil> and the above happens because the system from the cd contains gij-4.1,  which provides java-runtim2, so eclipse does not install java-gcj-compat
<vil> right, if you install java-gcj-compat, everything is ok
<vil> but the bug is that it does not get installed as dependency for eclipse
<doko> ok, maybe we should adjust the script eclipse.sh to check for that. 
<doko> we dropped java-gcj-compat from the CD to save 8MB
<vil> however, removing java-runtime2 (or 1) from deps would couse that java-gcj-compat would be installed even if you had sun java installed
<doko> yes, I don't have a good plan yet ...
<vil> so shall I write a new bug on eclipse? I mean, you know about it already, so is there a reason?
<doko> no, propose a sane fix ;-P
<doko> anyway, I have to leave, will be back late at night
<vil> bye
<matt19wales> hello
<matt19wales> anyone there?
<matt19wales> hello
<vil> hello
<matt19wales> how are u?
<vil> fine :)
<vil> thanks
<matt19wales> are u good at java programming?
<vil> and u?
<vil> just medium
<matt19wales> i'm ok, getting a bit stressed out to be honest
<matt19wales> fed up of this java! doing it for uni, we're on algorithm's at the moment
<vil> how can I help you
<matt19wales> well at the moment we are studying runtime's of different algorithms
<matt19wales> and i've managed to write the 1 algorithm called insertion sort
<matt19wales> and works OK :) but i have no idea where to start on the next algorithm, counting sort
<matt19wales> http://users.cs.cf.ac.uk/C.L.Mumford/tristan/CountPage.html
<matt19wales> there is the pseudocode
<vil> well, this forum is more about packaging java progs for debian. maybe try ##java forum
<matt19wales> ah ok
<matt19wales> thanks anyway :)
<vil> you can find some more info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counting_sort
<matt19wales> yeah been on there! pretty much looking for a complete solution. we're allowed to pull it straight off the web cos its mostly concentrated on measuring runtime ect
<matt19wales> cant find it anywhere online
<vil> at wiki, there is a link to c++ implementation, which could be quite close to java.
<matt19wales> never used c++ ever before
<matt19wales> will have to try and work from the pseudocode i think if i cant get anyhelp from the java forum later
<vil> good luck ;)
<matt19wales> thanks
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-03
<kurron> i used apt to install the sun JDK but i have a tool that wants JAVA_HOME set.  What should I set it to?
<w00> hi
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-04
<shini`> uh hi
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-29
<tamer> Hi guys , i am a java newbie and i need help in using print f 
<tamer> printf *
<tamer> leonel lifeless man-di nrpil ??
<tamer> can anyone help ?
#ubuntu-java 2007-11-01
<Madkinder> greetings. is there any way to install eclipse-jee using standard packages?
<Madkinder> I know, I can get the tarball but I would like to achieve the goal ubuntu-way
#ubuntu-java 2007-11-02
<strangeintp> hello
<strangeintp> anyone here?  listening?
<Barbarello> hi
<Barbarello> &
<Barbarello> ?
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-28
<amurray> Hello! I'm building a live CD based on Ubuntu and wish to include Sun's JRE, what license implications does this expose? Is this possible?
<persia> amurray : just in case you're reading the logs : the answer is in the debian/copyright file.  My memory is that redistribution is permitted, but modification is not permitted, but you really want to read the license to be sure if you're going to distribute it.
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-30
<persia> Team Meeting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-02
<flice> hi
<flice> I'm running 64-bit Hardy. I'd like to install openjdk-7, but I can only see openjdk-6 in the repositories. what am I missing?
<milhaus__> Where I fined best tutorial in java?
<milhaus__> find
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-27
<echo4mic_freenod> okay, sort of a dumb question here... what is the threshold between :integer and :bignum?  I would have thought it would be 2**32-1 (on a 32-bit system)...
<maxb> Hi, please see the topic. This channel pertains to the packaging of Java software in Ubuntu. For general Java questions, ##java will be a much more fruitful place to ask.
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-29
<MataRatos> hey there!
<MataRatos> I'm having some trouble setting my classpath! =/
<MataRatos> could someone please help me out? thks!
<wolfeysi> MataRatos: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/essential/environment/paths.html also see ##java
<MataRatos> wolfeysi thks! but i just tested it and it not the classpath's problem...
<MataRatos> the thing is that i don't have bash autocomplete when using java
<wolfeysi> well bash is not really aware of anything inside classpath
<MataRatos> if i type 'java t' and hit tab and lets say i only have a folder that starts with t it doesn't autocomplete
<wolfeysi> oh ok
<MataRatos> and i thought it could be something with the classpath
<MataRatos> but aparently not! =/
<wolfeysi> well how did you install java?
<wolfeysi> throught ubuntu?
<MataRatos> yes
<wolfeysi> well
<wolfeysi> first write folder and then type java ;)
<MataRatos> O.o
<MataRatos> that makes no sence whatsoever
<wolfeysi> try #bash for bash? :)
<MataRatos> well actually i should try #eclipse
<MataRatos> but didn't get far with those guys
<MataRatos> i've narroed it down to eclipses fault
<MataRatos> if i purge java
<MataRatos> and install it again
<MataRatos> everything works fine
<dalibor> congrats on the 9.10 release
<MataRatos> as soon as i fireup eclipse
<MataRatos> everything goes haywire! =/
 * wolfeysi netbeans fan
<wolfeysi> keep going on, about eclipse... ;)
<MataRatos> what else can i say...
 * wolfeysi upgrading windows xp inside qemu and waiting for karmic to appear ;)
<MataRatos> i mean i don't know what the hell does eclipse do but it f*cks up java
<MataRatos> anyidea what that could be??
<wolfeysi> no idea, what about trying a fresh install of eclipse?
<MataRatos> done that like 5 times
<wolfeysi> try netbeans or idea? :)
<MataRatos> nha... =/
<MataRatos> i guess!
<MataRatos> but thats not reallly the solution i was looking for!
<wolfeysi> MataRatos that's voodo debugging, as defined @ http://james.hamsterrepublic.com/technomancy/
<wolfeysi> Voodoo Debugging, sorry
<MataRatos> hehe!
<MataRatos> nice one!
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-31
<arussel> I'm having this error: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Cannot load 64-bit SWT libraries on 32-bit JVM when starting eclipse on karmic. Can anyone help ?
<arussel> I'm on amd64
<lifeless> try removing the 32 bit java shim
<arussel> lifeless: what do you mean bay shim ?
<arussel> I used to find ia32 java packages that are very usefull for running gwt eclipse plugin. Has it been removed ?
<arussel> lifeless: got it to work, thanks. Where is my beloved java-update-alternatives gone ?
<arussel> removing the ia32 jvm allows to start eclipse, but I need to have both 32 and 64 bit jvm on my machine (I had both for java 5 and 6 on previous ubuntu). Is there a way to do this with karmic ?
<lifeless> arussel: I'm not sure sorry
<arussel> np :-)
#ubuntu-java 2011-10-31
<icesht> hi there
<icesht> anyone know how to make .jar files from source code?
#ubuntu-java 2011-11-01
<icesht> hi there
<icesht> I have tried build jar package using maven
<icesht> but I got this error
<icesht> POM 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin' not found in repository: Unable to download the artifact from any repository
<icesht> anyone know how to solve this problem?
<icesht> thanks :)
#ubuntu-java 2011-11-06
<zeeshan> can i monitor download speed in java if so which api sholud i use
<zeeshan>  can i monitor download speed in java if so which api sholud i use
#ubuntu-java 2012-10-30
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> how can I found dir where jdk7 is installed?
<sacarde> /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/   ?
#ubuntu-java 2012-11-01
<samurai2> hi there, how do I set a UTC time to a specific time that I want? thanks
#ubuntu-java 2012-11-04
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> help
<lifeless> !ask | arielsanflo
<ubot2`> arielsanflo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arielsanflo> hello
#ubuntu-java 2015-10-31
<hjd> Hello, anyone familiar with the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/batik package? :)
<hjd> The changelog mentions "fix upstream version since we're stuck with this fake upstream version until the next upstream release" (http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/b/batik/batik_1.7.ubuntu-8ubuntu3/changelog)
<hjd> Now that Debian has 1.8 (https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/batik), does that mean that could be merged/possibly synced and resolve the version number issue?
<hjd> tdaitx: Hi :) You've packaged joda-time in Ubuntu, right?
<tdaitx> hjd, hi there, yes, I did it last time
<hjd> You may have looked into this already, but I saw that 2.8.2 has landed in Debian too now, and I wonder whether that could be synced to Ubuntu, or if there would be changes on the Ubuntu-side which are not present in the Debian-version?
 * hjd is away for a while
<tdaitx> hjd, thanks for the heads up, I will take a look at the differences next week =)
<hjd> tdaitx: Great, thank you :)
#ubuntu-java 2016-10-31
<d0048> Hi guys
#ubuntu-java 2017-10-31
<ashutosh> for my college projects i need to implement stop and wait protocol for networking lab in java can someone help me with resources .
#ubuntu-java 2017-11-01
<md_5> are you guys seeing terrible font rendering on 17.10? Just upgraded from 17.04 and fonts are almost unreadable in some cases
<md_5> made a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-8/+bug/1729257
